# how do I finish it?



## lonelyfarmgirl (Feb 6, 2005)

I'm finally done with my first yarn. I got the two pieces done and plyed them together. What next? Don't I have to wash it or something? How do I go about doing this? right now it is on the bobbin.


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

You've spun your first yarn and you're asking THIS forum what to do with it !!? 

I can tell you right now.....if you don't post a couple pics of it in the next few minutes, there's gunna be an uprising.....

:run:


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

LOL FR!! Do you have a NiddyNoddy? If so wind it onto the NiddyNoddy, tie it in a few places with a figure eight of contrasting yarn or string. You do this to keep all the yarn from tangling onto itself. Full the sink with hot soapy water, shampoo works well or if you have wool wash. Place the skein into the water and submerge it completely in the water. Squeeze it a bit to make sure it absorbs the water. Let it sit for 20 or so. Remove it from the water, drain the water and fill the sink with hot water, no soap. Put the skein back in and rinse it. Pull it out squeeze the excess water. I place mine in a towel to help get as much water as possible out. Then just hang it up to dry. Do not weight the skein while it dries, I know lots of people recommend this; but it stretches the yarn out and when you make something and wash it the memory of the yarn will take it back to the pre-stretched characteristics of the yarn.


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl (Feb 6, 2005)

Sooo RRRY! Raaar! Hssss!

It is white icelandic sheep and brown alpaca. I do not have a niddynoddy. What a weird word!


IMG_5558 by dollyrockfarm, on Flickr


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

You an' me, both.

You think niddy noddy's bad.... try Poughkeepsie. 

Nice pic, btw.


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl (Feb 6, 2005)

Thanks! In spite of the fact that I obviously need practice, I do like the way it looks and I think I will make some more that color. So what should I use to wrap it around for washing then?


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

You can just loop it around the back of a kitchen chair. Around and around. 
Then tie it in several places, like Marchwind says. Put it in the sink. 

Looks good to me!


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl (Feb 6, 2005)

The yarn right, not the chair?


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)




----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

*gestures discreetly toward GAM and whispers*

She's really weird. :huh:


----------



## Mrs. Homesteader (May 10, 2002)

We have some funny people on here.


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

Yeah. That GAM's a real hoot, sometimes.
Gets on my nerves, though.
Fiber is serious business.:indif:


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

YOu can use anything that works to wrap the yarn. I used my arm for a long time until I got a NiddyNoddy. Hand to elbow works well in a pinch, or back of chair, or a piece of wood, or cardboard. Doesn't matter really what size it is. The purpose is to just keep the yarn sort of organized so it doesn't tangle during the washing process. You can easily make a Niddy Noddy out of PVC pipes, several people on here have done that. I'm sure you can find directions on the internets


----------



## Mrs. Jo (Jun 5, 2007)

Well, I use a chair that is about 36 inches across (both sides) to unwind the yarn from a bobbin. That is what you need to do when your bobbin is full. Then you need to wash it in hot water and let it dry. After that you can wrap it in a ball and use it. 
I don't yet have a niddy noddy. But the chair seems to work o.k.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

I dont have a niddy noddy either.
I use my swift.

Mine is like this one: http://www.google.com/products/cata...Ra_JTrS5JcaQ2QWbwajxDw&sqi=2&ved=0CG4Q8wIwAQ#

Pitchy could make these and sell them, if he was inclined.


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl (Feb 6, 2005)

Ha! I am going to have hubby make me one. After I read the post suggesting the use of a chair, I realized ALL our chairs have rounded backs, except the rocker and its kind of wide.

And on a side note, if we didn't have weird funny people on here, this place would be a real bore.


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

gone-a-milkin said:


> I dont have a niddy noddy either.
> I use my swift.
> 
> *Mine is like this one:* http://www.google.com/products/cata...Ra_JTrS5JcaQ2QWbwajxDw&sqi=2&ved=0CG4Q8wIwAQ#
> ...


Uh huh. Nice try. :bored:

We want a pic of _you_ holding _your_ swift up and _smiling_. No more of this passing the buck to some generic cyber representation. :nono:


----------



## JDog1222 (Aug 19, 2010)

Here's my tools DH made me! :sing:
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vJWxQfPJaVw[/ame]


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

There. That is me.


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

Where's the _smile_ ?:indif:


----------



## Chaty (Apr 4, 2008)

Nice job! I cant wait till my wheel comes in...I have spun mine on the Drop Spindle and I have made hats from it. I also use a cardboard insert from paper towels to wrap mine on. Dont forget to tie it off or you will have a huge mess on your hands...CONGRATS!!!


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl (Feb 6, 2005)

I don't think I have ever seen a drop spindle in real life, just pictures. Isn't that silly?


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

FR she IS smiling, silly man.


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl (Feb 6, 2005)

Argg! I learned a very important lesson last night about spinning. Keep your hair tied back! I spun my hair. Wow, I feel dumb.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

LOL, don't feel bad. I've spun my cats and my dogs, but never myself. A little piece of you in everything you spin


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl (Feb 6, 2005)

On accident while they were on your lap maybe? Did they scream? I did. It hurt! Then I had to spend time unraveling it to let myself free.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Nope they didn't scream but they sure jumped up quickly and moved away. Cats yes, while they were in my lap (they are long haired). Dogs, no, they are collies and just happened to be standing too close. LOL! They have learned over time. A few cats have been bit by the wheel too when they tried to either catch the spokes of the wheel, or the flyer, or even the foot peddle. A few dogs in the past have had their noses slapped by the flyer more than a few times. Children too on occasion.


----------

